# Just bought a 2005 1.8S special edition



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

Hi all. My 96 sentra gxe is dead. Looking to part out soon. I bought my new sentra, and it looks just like a spec v, the only thing it's missing is the side skirts, engine of course, 6spd... and badges, and dual pipes. What do y'all think about this model,


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's very reliable


----------



## UberDuper (Sep 26, 2004)

I saw those Special Editions out at the dealership when I got my specv. It's a good looking car. =)
Congrats on the new Sentra!
UD.


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

UberDuper said:


> I saw those Special Editions out at the dealership when I got my specv. It's a good looking car. =)
> Congrats on the new Sentra!
> UD.


Thanks, i really wanted the spec v, but could not afford it. The special edition has all the options though....so i don't feel too bad


----------



## BleedGarnetB15 (Jun 9, 2004)

I have a 2002 1.8S/GXE but like chimmike said it's very reliable but i dontthink i've ever seen a pic of the Special edition got a digi pic or link?


----------



## UberDuper (Sep 26, 2004)

I just picked up a 05 Spec V for $16k. I couldn't believe the dealership beat the carsdirect.com price.

UD.


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

UberDuper said:


> I just picked up a 05 Spec V for $16k. I couldn't believe the dealership beat the carsdirect.com price.
> 
> UD.


Not bad at all, i got my 1.8s special edition for $14k, sticker said $17k...w/ the audio package-Rf 9 speakers, side airbags, sunroof, abs, ser seats and front end, fog lights, spoiler, leather shifter, steering, 16" wheels, will post a pic


----------



## 04specV.IA (Jul 30, 2004)

UberDuper said:


> I just picked up a 05 Spec V for $16k. I couldn't believe the dealership beat the carsdirect.com price.
> 
> UD.


nice price, damn i bought my 04 for $17k i thought that was good.


----------



## UberDuper (Sep 26, 2004)

With the moonroof and brembo package. :thumbup: 
I'm loving this car and I can't wait to get out of the break in period.
Does that 1.8Special come with the 17" wheels?

UD.


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

my 04 went for 16.5k$ with a few options


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

Dav5049915 said:


> my 04 went for 16.5k$ with a few options


The 1.8s special come with the se-r's 16" wheels


----------



## RamRam (Jul 8, 2004)

Nissusan said:


> The 1.8s special come with the se-r's 16" wheels


are you guys quoting all these prices before taxes right?? I had picked up a 04' 2.5s for $14k before taxes.....same 165hp engine as the SE-R plus side airbargs STD


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

UberDuper said:


> I just picked up a 05 Spec V for $16k. I couldn't believe the dealership beat the carsdirect.com price.
> 
> UD.


you should be able to get spec v's for under 15 this time of year with the rebates nissan is giving...

i know BlankgazeX told me he got his for 14something...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Nissusan said:


> The 1.8s special come with the se-r's 16" wheels


Does it really? I thought it had 15in alloys?


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Does it really? I thought it had 15in alloys?


Really 16's....i got em


----------



## Oyveychris (Jul 2, 2007)

Just bought my '06 with 22k miles on it Rockford fosgate, etc, etc, (no sunroof though) and paid $12,800. The dealership might have goofed, I'm not sure. Mine has 16" alloys.


----------

